# Need Help find replacement sticker for Look 386



## nicanorg (May 5, 2006)

I did a race a few months ago, and placed the race number on my down tube of my Look 386, and when I went to peel off the race number, my sticker on the down tube peeled off, My bike is a look 386 it is like 3 years old, it is black with the Look stickers in shiny silver...is there a way to get a replacement sticker, I am trying to sell my bike, just bought a new Look 585, and want to sell the 386, but I think it will be difficult with the down tube sticker missing, other then that the bike is in excellent condition...thanks any help will be appreciated....


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi nicanorg,

Unfortunately we don't have _any_ frame stickers here, but I can try to get something sent from France. Last time I checked we only had current decals available though. Would you like me to look into getting you a set?

*[email protected]*


----------



## nicanorg (May 5, 2006)

Chas, thanks, I would appreciate it, if they are still avail. I would like to purchase them. what is the best way to contact you for payment and shipping info. thanks


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

Check your PM's.


----------

